# Lets see your rig!



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is SWEET Trout, did you build that with Muscamoot in mind?


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Heres a picture of my boat I just bought last season.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

OH NOOOOOOOO

I moved the thread into it's appropriate forum and lost the images.

Sorry Guys.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow! This is some interesting boats. All the way from the back country floater to the luxery boats for the big lake! I like them all!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey shoeman, thanks for moving it. As far as the boats, WOW. Thank for showing us your rig. Hey trout, that's cool you made your own little boat!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey erik, thanks for letting me have that campsite. It sure was nice meeting most of the guys there!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Looking at these great boats makes me want to get on my favorite water and do some Bass fishing. Anyone know how to float a boat on ice?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Here is a pic. of my boat and when it is not in use it doubles as a table.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Worm Dunker, we have the same boat, mine is an 86.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Great boat SPORTSMAN!


----------



## littlejohn (Mar 16, 2001)

I typed in ------- from sportsman's post of the table boat. Interesting site comes up!!!!!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

aHHH!! I am at work and that was not good to have pop up!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

What was that you were referring to that popped up? :O


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I am love to see the extra skin of a lady but not at work.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sorry, I was hearing rumblings and had to edit the link..........


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't bass fish anymore but if I did this would be my bass boat.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi. Im trying to post a pic of my rig, but looking at the faq about attachments, I dont have a browse button, and in the forum rules it says I may not post attachments. How do I correct this?

Do I have to upload it to a server, then link to it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Yes,
You have to upload it to a server and then put the address in the image section. You can get a photo gallery right on this site. Go to the main site and then click your photos and go from there. If you need anymore help, PM me!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey, try again but here is your pic


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks, Stelmon, I deleted it, I will try again. I think I know where I went wrong.


----------

